# Where Can I Track pkgng



## Majorix (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a slow netbook (one of the first gen) and I hate compiling ports on it. So, I am looking forward to the new pkgng which doesn't require compiling.

However, when I check http://pkgbeta.freebsd.org I see that it is pretty much out of date. I have also checked the wiki page and it says that there are problems and they are expecting to fix them in the future.

Where can I track when it is done, or when they are expecting to do so?


----------



## kpa (Dec 27, 2012)

There's the charter and roadmap on the same wiki page.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng/CharterAndRoadMap


----------

